# Living/Working in Barcelona



## AndreaFer (Jun 29, 2008)

Although Barcelona is not our mandatory destination in Spain, it's high on the list. We are planning to leave Mexico to live in Spain (have family in Santander) and are excited about all the possibilities. I am a teacher with 16 years' experience teaching English lit. and ESL. If anyone has any advice about the best place to find work in this area, please let us know. I am bilingual (English/Spanish) as well. Thanks!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

AndreaFer said:


> Although Barcelona is not our mandatory destination in Spain, it's high on the list. We are planning to leave Mexico to live in Spain (have family in Santander) and are excited about all the possibilities. I am a teacher with 16 years' experience teaching English lit. and ESL. If anyone has any advice about the best place to find work in this area, please let us know. I am bilingual (English/Spanish) as well. Thanks!


Hi and welcome to the forum. We are both on the same continent, but so many miles apart.

Good luck with your move. It's great that you are bilingual as it makes such a difference when relocating.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## AndreaFer (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Michelle. I take it you live in Argentina?

I am just learning to navigate this site, so I'm afraid I'm slower than the average person.

Mexico has been great but after 20 plus years, we are ready for a big change!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

AndreaFer said:


> Thanks Michelle. I take it you live in Argentina?
> 
> I am just learning to navigate this site, so I'm afraid I'm slower than the average person.
> 
> Mexico has been great but after 20 plus years, we are ready for a big change!


You are doing great! 

We have been here in Argentina for nearly two years and love it. We are originally from London (hubby Argentine). Where are you from originally?

Saludos

Michelle


----------



## AndreaFer (Jun 29, 2008)

I am from Oakville, Ontario, Canada but married a Mexican a long time ago...our kids are on the cusp of graduating from high school and we are ready for some new stomping grounds. Haven't been to Argentina but maybe one day...


----------

